# WT deer susceptible to sheep scrapie by intracerebral inoculation



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, October 12, 2011

White-tailed are susceptible to the agent of sheep scrapie by intracerebral inoculation

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/10/white-tailed-deer-are-susceptible-to.html


----------



## sandbur6 (Nov 29, 2007)

terry said:


> Wednesday, October 12, 2011
> 
> White-tailed are susceptible to the agent of sheep scrapie by intracerebral inoculation
> 
> http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/10/white-tailed-deer-are-susceptible-to.html


 I did not read your link, but I hope the people doing the study consider the pens and environment as being contaminated and that they keep wild deer out of the area. Some feel that this type of study could have led to our first cases of CWD. We will never know for sure.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

sandbur6 said:


> I did not read your link, but I hope the people doing the study consider the pens and environment as being contaminated and that they keep wild deer out of the area. Some feel that this type of study could have led to our first cases of CWD. We will never know for sure.




in that link, i posted this ;


In Confidence - Perceptions of unconventional slow virus diseases of animals in the USA - APRIL-MAY 1989 - G A H Wells

3. Prof. A Robertson gave a brief account of BSE. The US approach was to accord it a very low profile indeed. Dr. A Thiermann showed the picture in the ''Independent'' with cattle being incinerated and thought this was a fanatical incident to be avoided in the US at all costs. BSE was not reported in the USA.

snip...

CWD occurred principally in two locations, this one at Sybille and in a similar facility at Fort Collins, Colorado, some 120 miles southwest. It was estimated that in total probably 60-70 cases of CWD have occurred.

It was difficult to gain a clear account of incidence and temporal sequence of events (-this presumably is data awaiting publication - see below) but during the period 1981-1984, 10-15 cases occurred at the Sybille facility.

The morbidity amongst mule deer in the facilities ie. those of the natural potentially exposed group has been about 90% with 100% mortality.

snip...

*** Spraker suggested an interesting explanation for the occurrence of CWD. The deer pens at the Foot Hills Campus were built some 30-40 years ago by a Dr. Bob Davis. At or abut that time, allegedly, some scrapie work was conducted at this site. When deer were introduced to the pens they occupied ground that had previously been occupied by sheep.


http://collections.europarchive.org...www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/mb/m11b/tab01.pdf


http://wildlife.state.co.us/NR/rdonlyres/C82EB818-90C6-4D85-897E-9CE279546CCB/0/JWDEpiCWD.pdf



full text ;



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/10/white-tailed-deer-are-susceptible-to.html


kind regards,
terry


p.s., don't be scared of those blogs, i don't advertise for a reason. science and the truth there from should be free to all, when human and animal health are at risk. ...


----------

